# Mower Caddy???



## rajela (Feb 15, 2014)

Who makes the best and how come some have offset wheels and others don't. Do you really need the hydraulic cylinder or just rigid mount?


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Depends on the mower whether you need the hydro mount....kuhn does but NH doesn't need it. Claas doesn't need it, don't think krone does either. Depends on how the hydro's work on the mower. Offset wheels.....hmmmm not sure bout the how's and whys other than copyright infringement.....think Stoney point started the idea, they don't have offset wheels....they also have a very light looking machine as well....may be good, don't know, never used one. My KMC has offset wheels and it is built like a brick crapper, it's been excellent and very heavy duty construction. It also has hydro's as it has a Kuhn (frontier) mower hooked to it.....love it


----------



## rajela (Feb 15, 2014)

the hydro mount....kuhn does but NH doesn't need it. Claas doesn't need it, don't think krone does either. De



somedevildawg said:


> the hydro mount....kuhn does but NH doesn't need it. Claas doesn't need it, don't think krone does either. Depends on how the hydro's work on the mower.


 Why does the kuhn need but the others don't ..Please


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

It has to do with the lift cycle of the implement...on the claas and others, the skid point nearest the tractor lifts first and then folds. On the kuhn it doesn't lift first it just folds. The only time you usually use the lift is for mobile. It has a valve plumbed in line to prevent movement during work. Hth


----------



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

Offset wheel "walk" over terraces and through ditches better


----------



## TJH (Mar 23, 2014)

rajela, one of the best caddies in the country is made a couple hours north of you in Stillwell OK.

I have a spm caddie, and if you want to make your life simpler get one! Every one in my neck of the woods has them. The guys that have run both styles says the one with the straight wheels is the smoothest. they will handle up to 10.5 ft. mowers. When I was at my Krone dealer last fall looking at a 13 footer I ask him if the caddie would handle it and he said no and that they make one that will on special order for 7k, I passed. The hardest part for me was getting use to the mower now sitting 13 feet behind me. The best part is ease of hook-up. In the time it took for you to read this you could of been laying grass on it's side.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Ck out KMC, never a problem that I've heard of and they seem to have a really good bearing assembly that rarely gives problems, I think that's the weakest link in some of them.....I have heard that the straight axle ones are easier to cut with, but I have no idea what that means and it came from a dealer for Stoney Point, so I have to take it with a small grain of salt...I have no difficulties with the offset. I can tell you the KMC is way over built compared to the others, not sure if that's a good or bad thing.


----------



## Circle MC Farms LLC (Jul 22, 2011)

I have an offset Cimarron caddy and I don't think I would want one with straight wheels. The offset allows it to be a few feet closer to the tractor and I feel like it's more stable. Also, the left side of the frame is either solid or filled with concrete to act as a counterweight for larger mowers. It does have the hydraulic lift cylinder on it and I use it with a Kuhn GMD800II HD


----------



## discbinedr (Mar 4, 2013)

I always figured the offset was to reduce sidedraft.


----------



## rajela (Feb 15, 2014)

What about the Lucas Metals model any body had any dealing with them?


----------

